# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  курсы по 8.2 или 8.3

## kivlar

записи видеокурсов или мастер-групп по 8.2 и 8.3, если стесняетесь можно в личку

----------


## poisonapple

это вопрос или предложение?

----------


## Авандос

1с Специалист Управление производственным предприятием. Полная подготовка к экзамену. Сдавал экзамен в июле 2016 года. Попался билет - успех. Сдал с 3-го раза. Сдавал удаленно в городе Ульяновск. Сертификат забрал франч. Дубликат сертификата получил по почте от самой 1с (150 рублей). В честь этого создал видеокурс "Получи сертификат специалиста по 1с". Если кому интересно есть сайт - http://avandos.netdo.ru/ и есть видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8wppN0rurI

----------

